# Mouse jitters



## TackNeedsHelp (Feb 10, 2007)

I was wondering if someone could help me with the problem I seem to be having with my mouse....

Its completely random when it happens and could happen now while I type this...
It seems to happen while I play a certain online game most times... But this isnt a good guideline cause its the only online game I play...

Basically what is happening is the mouse will freeze... and need to be unplugged from the shell and plugged in again to work... But ! If it does its other trick where it jumps all over the screen when you move the mouse its not fixable without a shut down.... When the mouse does this jump around it also clicks... So it opens close and moves things around without warning.. In short its chaos... I was wondering if someone knows anything about this...

Any other information you need to know I can help you with if you ask for it.. But I think that about it...


----------



## remaja (May 15, 2006)

welcome 

have you tried the mouse on another computer? if you experience the same problem, then it's a hardware problem. just go out and get a new mouse. (a female one)

note:
when using optical mouse, the surface of the table must not have any pasterns with distinguished colours. not stripes no lines. make sure it's just plain table.


----------



## TackNeedsHelp (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah it took awhile for it to set in on my laptop but yeah its doing the same thing....
It even said on the desktop the other day on a boot up that no mouse was detected and I should plug one in... When it was plugged in.. So yeah I think its time for a new mouse..

I do run some old hardware so this doesnt surprise me..
The mouse for those of you out there who want to know is a Compaq M-S34 so maybe if someone knows if these are known for this that would be healpful if someone could post about this...

Oh well down to the shop I go.
Thanks heaps this was clearly the problem and I am glad its been solved...
Plus Im glad it wasnt a virus or system problem I couldnt handle that at the moment 

Thanks Tack


----------

